# Condolences to Mandela family



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

Sincere condolences to the Mandela family and friends. He will be remembered by a nation for what he did (bring about a major political change) and what he did not do (persecute the supporters of the previous government).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Truly one of the greats
"I learned that courage was not the absence of fear, but the triumph over i - The Independent


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

So rarely has there been such a charismatic statesman who helped to shape world history. He will never be forgotten.


----------



## Zakwan (Oct 11, 2013)

Hats off to one of the rarest GEM world has ever seen.


----------

